

Map of Language Distribution in Europe - emmett
http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh275/pizzler/Languages_of_Europe.png

======
pg
Cool graph, but as of when? 1750? Nowadays they don't speak primarily German
in Alsace, or Welsh in Wales, or Irish almost anywhere in Ireland.

~~~
mdemare
Looking at the shape of Holland, I'd say early nineteenth century. Holland's
shape has altered dramatically in the last centuries, so it's a good test.
Here are some historical maps for comparison:
[http://www.zum.de/whkmla/histatlas/lowcountries/haxnederland...](http://www.zum.de/whkmla/histatlas/lowcountries/haxnederland.html)

~~~
euccastro
The shapes of the Iberian and Italian peninsulas have not changed much, and
they look very inaccurate in that map too. I don't know if Holland's shape is
a reliable indicator, considering such noise.

------
DmitriLebedev
Ugric and turkic languages in the part of Russia, that is shown, are
minorities as well. At best, part of locals are bilingua.

~~~
osipov
With respect to Eastern Europe the map is complete BS. If they are claiming
that East Ukraine speaks Ukrainian, they should mark Northern Ireland as
speaking Irish.

------
michael_dorfman
This is one of those situations where a few paragraphs on methodology would
make the graphic a whole lot more valuable.

------
artaak
It looks like that the language map is very approximate and in some places
covered with non-existent artifacts.

